# What do I do?



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 11, 2015)

I have $20,000 in a deferred comp. account. The reason there's so little is I became disabled after I started the acct. I'm on SS, and a state ret. plan. I want to take the $20,000 and help buy a new car. As far as taxes go, does it matter if I take the money out over three years or in a lump sum?


----------



## Lon (Sep 11, 2015)

What was the cost basis of the $20,000?


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi, Lon;

I have no idea what you are talking about. It sounds like something I should know. Personal finance isn't my forte.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 13, 2015)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Hi, Lon;
> 
> I have no idea what you are talking about. It sounds like something I should know. Personal finance isn't my forte.



I agree....  the response should have been made clearer...  Not all of us are as smart as Lon..


----------

